# Boone 5



## JHCreighton (Jan 28, 2014)

Anybody have one of these in disc or canti and care to share the stock weights?


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2012)

JHCreighton said:


> Anybody have one of these in disc or canti and care to share the stock weights?


I think my LBS has one, I'll see if I can convince them to put it on the scale.


----------

